# How to survive college as an introvert



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the main objective of a college is to help in building a overall personality of an individual besides the usual academic stuff.There will be tons of cultural and technical fests,plethora of clubs and God knows what? Instead of beating around the bush,I would directly ask for your advice and suggestions on how do I kick start my college life?

More likely than not,I won't have the luzury of a single room and will rather have to share it with one or two guys.That's the part I am most terrified about.What if my roomates are complete 180 of my personality?I might be brave enough to step out of my confort zone every once in a while and interact with other students but that is not quite enough to make genuine friends.Is it? 

So how do I make some friends.I certainly don't want to be alone.It's a madness in my mind. Most of the students are excited beyond words before joining instead of being terrified like me.So what do I do?

Please help.Thanks for reading.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Princu said:


> *More likely than not,I won't have the luzury of a single room and will rather have to share it with one or two guys*.That's the part I am most terrified about.What if my roomates are complete 180 of my personality?I might be brave enough to step out of my confort zone every once in a while and interact with other students but that is not quite enough to make genuine friends.Is it?


I couldn't do that. I messed everything up anyway.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't skip orientation.


----------



## ShyCollegeChick (Jul 2, 2014)

I definitely agree. Please don't skip orientation. Freshmen year is the easiest time to make connections and make friends. On the first day of college, I was excited up until the moment I went in to my dorm room. I lived in a living learning community and everyone was incredibly outgoing and for some reason I was kind of thrown off because I was so nervous. I just stuck by the side of my roommate who wasn't feeling the whole idea of going to orientation and participating in the events that introduced you to a lot of people all at once. A day went by, and it became easier for me to either stay in my dorm room or just "hang out" with the couple of people that I knew from high school. 

It may be hard, but I encourage you for the first week of college to try your very hardest to at least say hi, smile and introduce yourself. Even if awkward moments arise, so what, move on to the next person. Take up any invitations to go out if you meet decent people. You probably won't meet your next best friend during the first week or even first year of college, but at least try.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Orientation was very awkward for me and I also didn't live on campus. It took me some time to make friends. Luckily my classes were very small, so I got to interact with a lot of people during class activities. All of my best friends in college were made in classes. 

I think it helps to take a few classes outside your field. You'll meet people with varied interests. I met a lot of artists and most were very interested in my science major. 

The best way to make friends is to join a lab to do research. I know you are into engineering/comp sciences, so there should be some opportunity to do research. Labs are usually tight units. You'll make friends with professors, have older students to advise you, and work with people that have similar interests.

Even though I'm a total loner, I made friends despite not going to parties, doing any clubs, and living off campus. Remember that people in college tend to be very accepting.


----------



## jimmysheva (Nov 20, 2013)

the only conversation i had in college was during group projects


----------

